# TWO GREAT THINGS



## Allen1 (Apr 10, 2014)

1. I'm going to take the best and most beautiful woman in the world to be my wife this Sunday. I can't wait to start our new life together 

2. I'm going to audition for the voice may 31st @2pm in New Orleans wish me luck. I will get some tracks together and post them here next week. Y'all can let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats bud and best of luck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats Allen. Let's see some pics of you two. And what voice are you going to audition for? I don't get that. The voice for a documentary or something?Good luck whatever it is.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 10, 2014)

@Kevin http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Voice_(U.S._TV_series)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Congrats Allen. Let's see some pics of you two. And what voice are you going to audition for? I don't get that. The voice for a documentary or something?Good luck whatever it is.


The "voice" of WB. Woops Kevin has that sewed up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 10, 2014)

Congratulation Allen, with your new wife in hand I bet you could do justice to a love song. What kind of music do you sing ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats on both good things! 

Do you have a Woodbarter hat you could wear to the audition? Heh heh heh....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats on both counts but especially the first!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 11, 2014)

Congratulations Allen. Thats a whole lot of pressure peaking in a short time, albeit all good pressure. Be sure to take the time to savor all the moments as they whiz by... All those moments will give you confidence when you step on stage. Be sure to post how to vote here. If I don't miss my guess that is one of those shows the public can vote.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 11, 2014)

This is exciting news for sure. Good luck in both ventures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow guys thank y'all very much and I can't wait till Sunday. That is my main priority at the moment we just got our rings in today brushed tungsten with Celtic knot work. She loves them. I will do my best to savor the moments and try to take them all in. On to the voice for everyone that hasn't seen it it is a singing competition on NBC. And NY if I make it that far I most definitely will but I have to get through two more auditions before I make it to the televised auditions. Oh and I sing country music. I'm thinking about covering a Randy Travis or a Jamey Johnson song. Again thanks everyone so much I probably won't be on here very much this weekend so i will talk to y'all later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 12, 2014)

Good luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow guys what a great day. I was a little bit nervous about having that many people in my house(because I'm a hermit) but it was great. We had a helluva time one of my friends surprised us by bringing a couple of mules with him and letting us go riding afterwards we rode about four miles. Funny story about that I had to stop and pee and apparently this mule has never been ground hobbled before and took off while I was in the midst of taking care of my business I had t run about a quarter of a mile to catch her lol. But the main thing is tha we made some great memories with family and friends. I just wanted to share this with my wood working family thanks guys and God bless

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd go with Jamey Johnson over Randy Travis, but that's just me. Good luck with the auditions!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats on the wedding! And hope the auditions go well! My wife got into watching the voice (and I would often watch with her - there's some serious talent that goes through there) and then we cut cable last summer. She'll occasionally watch an episode online, but if you get on, you'll certainly have to let us know when to watch you so we can catch it online!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah no crap man I know I have my work really cut out for me but one can only hope and pray. And I most definetly will alert all of y'all. Thanks to everyone here y'all have made me feel like a part of the family literally even telling me when something may look like crap lol cough cough Kevin haha just jokin bud. I do appreciate everything y'all do here and I keep all of y'all in my prayers

Reactions: Like 1


----------

